# Dressage rider fitness?



## slumdog (4 August 2014)

Hi, got my first affiliated dressage comp on Sunday, and although I work hard training Fred, my 'training' is somewhat lacking lol! It doesn't help that I'm still a bit broken so I can't go to the gym but I wondered if anyone used yoga or Pilates to strengthen their core muscles etc? I'm not really getting out of puff when I ride, but I could do with being stronger, especially in my core. What does everyone else do?


----------



## daffy44 (4 August 2014)

Hello Slumdog, I think its great that you are paying attention to your fitness, so many riders dont.  I am a dressage rider, and i do all the yard work and i ride several horses a day, i also loathe the gym!  So what i do is swim, i swim a mile four times a week, and this (i hope!) takes care of my aerobic fitness, and i also do pilates for my core strength, flexibility etc.  When i first started pilates, quite a few years ago, i felt a big difference in my riding, and i really think its one of the best things you can do, especially for a dresage rider.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (5 August 2014)

Hi Slumdog

Up until a few months ago did nothing other than riding and hacking lots, so at least I was riding fit. That in itself has helped as in 2012 I used to hack an hour each way to the show venue, and do several showing classes. By the time I was halfway home I'd be completely dead. Now I hack to the same venue, do 1 BD class and hack home absolutely fine. 

A couple of months ago I started pilates. Not so much for the core strength as I need to keep that under control as I'm liable to get tense, but more for the flexibility, body awareness and alignment. I go to classes once a week, and try to do it at home when I can as well. I can't recommend it enough for riders, it's early days with me, but it's a step in the right direction.

Daffy, I'm also hoping to start swimming as well one evening a week, though how I'm going to find time is a mystery!


----------



## slumdog (5 August 2014)

Thanks for the replies  lack of time is my biggest problem, especially as most classes are either on a morning when I'm at work or early evening when I'm riding. However I have just done 30 mins following a youtube video and nearly died lol so I might start with that and see how I get on, evidently I have zero stomach muscles! I think I'll check my local swimming pool to see if I can go first thing on a weekend. It's just finding time to squeeze everything in! Work is such an inconvenience lol


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (5 August 2014)

NMT and i swim  twice a week 35/40 lengths.

has really made a diff to fitness and muscle tone.


----------



## khalswitz (5 August 2014)

Pilates or yoga are the two recommended by my instructor - but neither are available near me!! (Middle of nowhere). Instead I do low intensity, high rep weight training, on leg, upper body and core strength machines, in a 30min circuit training style setup three to four times a week in my local gym. I have noticed a huge difference in my riding - I am stronger, more flexible and fitter too!!


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (5 August 2014)

I know where you're coming from slumdog, I could get so much done if I didn't have to work full time haha! Pilates class is at 7.30pm on Mondays so that is the horses day off. I think many people would urge you to do at least a few classes anyway just to make sure you're doing it right


----------



## Chirmapops (5 August 2014)

khalswitz said:



			Pilates or yoga are the two recommended by my instructor - but neither are available near me!! (Middle of nowhere). Instead I do low intensity, high rep weight training, on leg, upper body and core strength machines, in a 30min circuit training style setup three to four times a week in my local gym. I have noticed a huge difference in my riding - I am stronger, more flexible and fitter too!!
		
Click to expand...

Khalswitz, have you tried a yoga video? There are loads of good ones on YouTube. 

I'd agree with those who've said about swimming, plus weights and some serious cardio. Look at what pro riders say they do - it's not enough just to ride! Plus it makes a huge difference - I became a bit of a gym bunny at the beginning of the year and my scores have gone up by an average of 8%, I regularly beat Open riders and go home with the cash, I've moved up two levels and my horse is currently working easily at Medium at home. There's no way I could have been doing the sort of work with her it takes to do that this time last year. Plus I get more out of my schooling sessions and lessons - my instructor (a super-fit eventer) loves it because she can really grill me. It can be tough to fit it in, and I hate to sound like some sort of bonkers gymfiend, but you just simply have to make the time. I get up at half six so I can run 5k or swim before work, meaning I can ride in the evening. If I had to get up earlier I would, because it's worth it (I do have a Pinterest board of motivational quotes, which I print out and stick to the fridge for days when it's hard).


----------



## khalswitz (5 August 2014)

Chirmapops said:



			Khalswitz, have you tried a yoga video? There are loads of good ones on YouTube. 

I'd agree with those who've said about swimming, plus weights and some serious cardio. Look at what pro riders say they do - it's not enough just to ride! Plus it makes a huge difference - I became a bit of a gym bunny at the beginning of the year and my scores have gone up by an average of 8%, I regularly beat Open riders and go home with the cash, I've moved up two levels and my horse is currently working easily at Medium at home. There's no way I could have been doing the sort of work with her it takes to do that this time last year. Plus I get more out of my schooling sessions and lessons - my instructor (a super-fit eventer) loves it because she can really grill me. It can be tough to fit it in, and I hate to sound like some sort of bonkers gymfiend, but you just simply have to make the time. I get up at half six so I can run 5k or swim before work, meaning I can ride in the evening. If I had to get up earlier I would, because it's worth it (I do have a Pinterest board of motivational quotes, which I print out and stick to the fridge for days when it's hard).
		
Click to expand...

I haven't, but what a fab idea.

I agree, it's made a huge difference to our scores too, and allows me to get more out of my lessons.


----------



## Chirmapops (5 August 2014)

Yep, our pilates class is at 7.15 on a Tuesday, which makes it hard to ride. because I usually compete on Sundays and give her Mondays off I don't want to miss Tuesdays too! Plus, doing it at home with the curtains shut minimises the chance of a) someone being presented with my backside in downward dog, and b) hysterics when someone makes a smell. 

I should also add, the hardcore exercise regime means I can drink MUCH more wine without getting fat


----------



## Joyous70 (5 August 2014)

I have just bought two fitness DVD's for this purpose one is a pilates and another is a gym ball workout, it has 10 minute sessions, or you can do the whole lot if you have time.  I had heard pilates and gym balls are excellent for developing your core strength.

I do wonder how people find time to fit everything in, im up at 5.30am in winter to do my horse in order to be at work in time for 7.30am, finish at 4pm back to yard by 4.30/4.45 by the time jobs are done and riding included its gone 7 sometimes 8 before i get home.


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (5 August 2014)

Chirmapops said:



			I'd agree with those who've said about swimming, plus weights and some serious cardio. Look at what pro riders say they do - it's not enough just to ride!
		
Click to expand...

Chirmapops, what would you say you do a week? I've often wondered what I should do to a) improve my core (currently non existent) & b) tone up. I'm goner challenge myself for august, I've already been swimming & could definitely manage a mile. I don't really enjoy running. I've often wondered what top eventers do? I've never seen it discussed anywhere.

For those looking for good yoga videos, Rodney Yee has a brill one on YouTube, but it's pretty hardcore.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (5 August 2014)

Joyous70 said:



			I have just bought two fitness DVD's for this purpose one is a pilates and another is a gym ball workout, it has 10 minute sessions, or you can do the whole lot if you have time.  I had heard pilates and gym balls are excellent for developing your core strength.

I do wonder how people find time to fit everything in, im up at 5.30am in winter to do my horse in order to be at work in time for 7.30am, finish at 4pm back to yard by 4.30/4.45 by the time jobs are done and riding included its gone 7 sometimes 8 before i get home.
		
Click to expand...

I am totally getting a gym ball, just to sit on whilst watching TV instead of slobbing on the sofa. I am not a morning person, I really try to be but it's horrible. I get to the yard at 8.30, leave for work at 9. Get back to yard at 6pm, then either quickly do horses and then to pilates, or ride, then help sis with her schooling, or poo-picking etc. I try to be structured and ride on Tues, Weds, and Fridays, then Saturday either, lesson, schooling, comp, and then Sunday hack.


----------



## Chirmapops (5 August 2014)

LizzieRC1313 said:



			Chirmapops, what would you say you do a week? I've often wondered what I should do to a) improve my core (currently non existent) & b) tone up. I'm goner challenge myself for august, I've already been swimming & could definitely manage a mile. I don't really enjoy running. I've often wondered what top eventers do? I've never seen it discussed anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

On a good week (and I'll admit not every week goes like this!) I'll run before work twice a week (usually only about 2.5 miles), and do 40-50 lengths another day, plus a longer run (5k plus) at weekend and a couple of quickish sessions on the weights (not heavy, what I think of as 'girl' weights, sexistly) after riding. If I can't run as much I'll try to get to a spinning class on a Sunday if I'm not competing, even though it makes me feel sick. I try to mix it up so I'm doing cardio one day and strength the next. If I'm rally pushed for time, I do the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred workout because it's only 20 minutes but it's a bit of a beast. I started because I have a very spooky horse and I needed to be able ride her forward and feel stronger and more positive in myself, it's definitely made a big difference to our scores, although disappointingly I've not lost a huge amount of weight (about 8 pounds) probably because I drink too much wine.


----------



## Chirmapops (5 August 2014)

SaffronWelshDragon said:



			I am not a morning person, I really try to be but it's horrible.
		
Click to expand...

It's true what they say about if you make yourself get up and do it you learn to love it, though. I genuinely do feel energised for my day if I run or swim first thing, plus it boosts your metabolism, which is much needed if you have a desk job like mine. 

Apparently Nicola from Girls Aloud does 100 squats while brushing her teeth, so you could always start multitasking!


----------



## leflynn (5 August 2014)

Chirmapops said:



			It's true what they say about if you make yourself get up and do it you learn to love it, though. I genuinely do feel energised for my day if I run or swim first thing, plus it boosts your metabolism, which is much needed if you have a desk job like mine. 

Apparently Nicola from Girls Aloud does 100 squats while brushing her teeth, so you could always start multitasking!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I'd end up choking if I tried that!  Might try a gym ball as can't swim and hate running - something is better than nothing - have been looking at metafit classes - anyone tried these?


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (5 August 2014)

Chirmapops said:



			It's true what they say about if you make yourself get up and do it you learn to love it, though. I genuinely do feel energised for my day if I run or swim first thing, plus it boosts your metabolism, which is much needed if you have a desk job like mine. 

Apparently Nicola from Girls Aloud does 100 squats while brushing her teeth, so you could always start multitasking!
		
Click to expand...

I definitely need to make more of an effort. Thanks


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (5 August 2014)

If you have an iPad or iPhone (would prefer iPad though as it's bigger and easier to see) then the Yoga Studio app is amazing. Added advantage of a one-off cost to buy the app and you can do it when and where is convenient for you.


----------



## Chirmapops (5 August 2014)

SaffronWelshDragon said:



			I definitely need to make more of an effort. Thanks 

Click to expand...

Haha, it does actually look a bit terrifying when I write it all down, and like I say not all weeks work out quite like I hope - the recent hot weather has put paid to running except for late in the evening which I'm not keen on for the obvious safety reasons. The funny thing is, I used to hate running, but now I'm a bit addicted. I gave myself a goal (5k Race for Life - one of my good friends is currently fighting cancer) which really helped. Plus of course, as soon as the results started to improve and the red rosettes started flowing that was all the motivation I needed to keep going!


----------



## holzrokz (5 August 2014)

Swimming is very good for everything including cord strength. Trust me, I tried it a few weeks after having my appendix out, you don't realise you have any core strength until you lose it completely! Get a kick board and a pull buoy. The kick board is very good for the legs and the pull buoy helps you use your core. I also do interval training when I swim, which makes it more interesting. 
On a good week I swim twice a week, strength training (weights, and not girl weights) at the gym twice a week, (now) ride three times a week, and do a pole dancing class once a week (which is surprisingly quite fun and not at all like it is represented). On a bad week I won't do the gym or swimming, and I can feel the difference! 
I'm now trying to go to the gym or swim I the morning before work, sometimes will then ride in the evening. Along with a full time job and course to study for it's definitely hard to fit it all in!


----------



## Chirmapops (5 August 2014)

holzrokz said:



			(weights, and not girl weights)
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Out of interest, what weight of weights? I don't know if I'm just being hard on myself calling them girl weights or not!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 August 2014)

On a good week, I run 3x a week (not far, and interval training but building up), pilates (DVD) 1x and ride at least one a day (I have 3 to choose from, currently doing at least 70km on hacks each week plus schooling / jumping).  Been a bit rubbish about running the last few weeks as it's been so hot, and my knee's crocked, but I've had so much on at the yard, it's not so bad.  In winter I do less distance with ponies, but run more and do martial arts with the dogs (seriously, it makes it a lot more fun, but does confine you to DVDs not classes  ).

Can't swim due to OCD issues which is a shame as I used to do 100 lengths a few times a week quite happily.  Need my own pool


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (5 August 2014)

Also wondering about 'girl weights' haha! Does hauling 20kg bags of feed around in the morning at work count? I've definitely noticed more tone in my shoulders since doing that - I used to have skinny bony shoulders! I can't really run as my ankles and knees punish me cruelly if I try - ouchie! 

JFTD - I would love my own pool, I'd be in it all the time, I'm trying to ignore the thought of sharing the water with all those other people, and will try to go late when hopefully it's quieter.


----------



## JFTDWS (5 August 2014)

SaffronWelshDragon said:



			JFTD - I would love my own pool, I'd be in it all the time, I'm trying to ignore the thought of sharing the water with all those other people, and will try to go late when hopefully it's quieter.
		
Click to expand...

I can't ignore it, I can't even go into a leisure centre / any place of public nudity without having a panic attack.  Can't even go into changing rooms in shops, ffs.  Mind you, I can't go to public places without unhealthy levels of showering after anyway.  TMI?


----------



## Fuzzypuff (5 August 2014)

I've been doing the 30 shred videos on Youtube and noticed a difference after just a few sessions. I also try to go to the gym at lunchtime when I can, but I do think I get more benefit from the circuits in the video than more time spent on a treadmill or cross-trainer - I'm going to try intervals in the gym instead. I'd love to do Pilates classes but I have no time (leave home at 7am for work, get home from yard at 9pm) and to be honest I'd rather spend the money on training with the horse.


----------



## khalswitz (5 August 2014)

My gym uses those machines with air resistance, and my resistance sets according to my little tag thing, that decides what machines to increase resistance on, and flashes orange at me if I'm not working hard enough. So have no idea if I'm doing 'girl weights'. But am burning 650 calories in a half hour!


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (5 August 2014)

Chirmapops said:



			On a good week (and I'll admit not every week goes like this!) I'll run before work twice a week (usually only about 2.5 miles), and do 40-50 lengths another day, plus a longer run (5k plus) at weekend and a couple of quickish sessions on the weights (not heavy, what I think of as 'girl' weights, sexistly) after riding. If I can't run as much I'll try to get to a spinning class on a Sunday if I'm not competing, even though it makes me feel sick. I try to mix it up so I'm doing cardio one day and strength the next. If I'm rally pushed for time, I do the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred workout because it's only 20 minutes but it's a bit of a beast. I started because I have a very spooky horse and I needed to be able ride her forward and feel stronger and more positive in myself, it's definitely made a big difference to our scores, although disappointingly I've not lost a huge amount of weight (about 8 pounds) probably because I drink too much wine.
		
Click to expand...

Cool thanks! I'm goner aim for three swims and some yoga or two swims, a Jillian Michaels sesh & some yoga. Regarding weightless, tbf you've probably put on muscle which might account for not losing loads. 



Fuzzypuff said:



			I've been doing the 30 shred videos on Youtube and noticed a difference after just a few sessions. I also try to go to the gym at lunchtime when I can, but I do think I get more benefit from the circuits in the video than more time spent on a treadmill or cross-trainer - I'm going to try intervals in the gym instead. I'd love to do Pilates classes but I have no time (leave home at 7am for work, get home from yard at 9pm) and to be honest I'd rather spend the money on training with the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Jillian Michaels is great I think, 6 week 6 pack is also good. I just find she recommends doing it 5 or 6 x a week which I struggle with.


----------



## slumdog (5 August 2014)

Well! Where did all you healthy people suddenly come from! Lol! Some of you are machines  

I'm def feeling motivated now so will be dragging my husband along to the local swimming pool. I can't go to the gym, I'm not allowed to run until around Xmas time (what a shame lol) but swimming is allowed. I used to swim a lot when I was a kid but I think a couple of lengths will kill me off!


----------



## Chirmapops (5 August 2014)

SaffronWelshDragon said:



			Also wondering about 'girl weights' haha! Does hauling 20kg bags of feed around in the morning at work count?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, the weights on some of the machines I use are about 20k I think, so probably yes! I think of them as just "not as heavy as the melon muscled men use". I don't think that's a particularly elegant look for dressage!


----------



## holzrokz (5 August 2014)

Lol I count girl weights as the little 1/2/3kg dumbells I see some people use at the gym (although depends what you are doing with them, high reps are fine but some people do low reps with tiny weights). 

I need to get to the gym more regularly as I haven't been so good recently but I usually do super sets of 4 different excercises. Weights usually between 12-24kg depending on the excercise (don't use machines so just free weights which tend to be lower weights than weight machines) Haven't attempted heavier as it would involve venturing into the 'men's area' which scares me haha! 

Oh and 20kg definitely isn't girl weights!


----------



## holzrokz (5 August 2014)

Chirmapops said:



			Lol, the weights on some of the machines I use are about 20k I think, so probably yes! I think of them as just "not as heavy as the melon muscled men use". I don't think that's a particularly elegant look for dressage!
		
Click to expand...

Getting images of Arnold Schwarzenegger on valegro haha!


----------



## MS123 (6 August 2014)

I go to the gym 3x a week and love it!! I do the "total body workouts" which are a killer. They're a mixture between intense cardio/interval training, weights, core, legs..... does what it says on the tin basically. They're an hour each time. 

I've noticed a massive difference- my body is more energised, my fitness has increased, my body shape has changed. This has made riding my tricky mare easier as I'm stronger/fitter. My position is 10x better too.

I tried pilates once and found it really boring. I stick to the more intense workouts as that suits me. I'd definitley recommend getting to the gym, or doing home workouts. It really does help.

ETA- Along with this also comes a bigger appetite.....I can't stop eating!!! lol.


----------



## Eventer96 (6 August 2014)

I ride at Medium level and train at Advanced Medium. I do 3/4 exercise classes a week as well as going to the gym and swimming in between. E.g. this week:

Monday- Kettlebells for 1hr and Boxercise for a further hour (Ride at some point)
Tuesday- Circuits for 1hr 15
Wednesday- Gym & Swim (Ride at some point)
Thursday- Aerobics for 1hr
Friday- Ride
Saturday- Ride
Sunday- Ride

I will try fitting in some pilates at some point as I have heard how good it is for rider fitness. Alongside the exercise classes I work at a pub with a rather big sloping garden. I do 4/5 shifts a week and I've also wondered how far I walk! My gym membership is great value for money and I love how fun the classes are as I do find the gym quite dull- so I drag the boyfriend along and make it as sociable as I can. 

I will confess that I use my exercise as an excuse to have a couple of 'off' days with the healthy eating. Sometimes I cave into my cravings and have a naughty snack! I don't obsess over my weight any more, I struggled for 18 months with an eating disorder so I've had to try really hard to turn the exercise into a positive thing (making me fitter and feel better) rather than just using it as a means of controlling my weight. It used to pain me that I was putting on weight despite all of the exercise, but I've come to accept that I feel much better in myself and the extra muscle is all the weight increase is. I feel that all the extra exercise I do helps my riding and my attitude towards training. I have a more logical approach in the arena which means I have a more structured plan for what I want to achieve and how I want things to be.


----------



## Fuzzypuff (6 August 2014)

LizzieRC1313 said:



			Cool thanks! I'm goner aim for three swims and some yoga or two swims, a Jillian Michaels sesh & some yoga. Regarding weightless, tbf you've probably put on muscle which might account for not losing loads. 



Jillian Michaels is great I think, 6 week 6 pack is also good. I just find she recommends doing it 5 or 6 x a week which I struggle with.
		
Click to expand...

I might do that after the 30 day shred! I do find it quite hard to fit in too, I get home at about 9/9.30 from the yard, but at least it isn't so hard to fit in 25 mins as 40!


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (6 August 2014)

Chirmapops said:



			It's true what they say about if you make yourself get up and do it you learn to love it, though. I genuinely do feel energised for my day if I run or swim first thing, plus it boosts your metabolism, which is much needed if you have a desk job like mine.
		
Click to expand...

There you go Chirmapops - I got up an hour earlier this morning and felt better for it. Didn't actually get much done due to the rain, but it was lovely to not rush. I have a daylight alarm which I use in the winter, but hadn't used it during summer hours, but the sun comes up on the other side of the house to my bedroom, so it's quite dark in the mornings even in summer. Makes such a difference!


----------



## Chirmapops (6 August 2014)

SaffronWelshDragon said:



			There you go Chirmapops - I got up an hour earlier this morning and felt better for it. Didn't actually get much done due to the rain, but it was lovely to not rush. I have a daylight alarm which I use in the winter, but hadn't used it during summer hours, but the sun comes up on the other side of the house to my bedroom, so it's quite dark in the mornings even in summer. Makes such a difference!
		
Click to expand...

Yay, another convert!


----------



## Twiglet (6 August 2014)

OP, if you've never done any pilates before, I'd recommend trying to get to a class or lesson at least initially. Pilates is a bit like riding in that it's all about the little adjustments to get the results, and unless you have someone there while you pick up the basics, it can be hard to know if you're doing it right. I do rate some of the apps and videos but they are no substitute for a teacher on hand showing you exactly what it is you should be doing. My teacher is an absolute sadist (in a lovely way!) and knows exactly when he can push me harder. It is a fantastic way to get to know your body and its strengths and to improve your awareness. 

I'm on the other side of the coin - my 'general' fitness is pretty decent....I average the gym four to five times a week, spinning, weights, pilates, swim 1.5km - 2km a session....but my riding fitness isn't great after nearly 6 months of no riding. There is literally no substitute for being on a horse! So I now have to up my riding frequency and try and get as many hours doing decent work in the saddle as I can.


----------



## Chirmapops (6 August 2014)

holzrokz said:



			Lol I count girl weights as the little 1/2/3kg dumbells I see some people use at the gym (although depends what you are doing with them, high reps are fine but some people do low reps with tiny weights). 

I need to get to the gym more regularly as I haven't been so good recently but I usually do super sets of 4 different excercises. Weights usually between 12-24kg depending on the excercise (don't use machines so just free weights which tend to be lower weights than weight machines) Haven't attempted heavier as it would involve venturing into the 'men's area' which scares me haha! 

Oh and 20kg definitely isn't girl weights!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I'm a bit scared of free weights (and the men's area) though, so they're on machines which I think is easier anyway. 15-25 sounds about right, higher for the leg machines (unsurprisingly for a horse rider), I'm rubbish at the one that's meant to tone up your bingo wings though :-(

Loving all the tips on here - we're an amazingly dedicated bunch!


----------



## slumdog (7 August 2014)

Chirmapops said:



			It's true what they say about if you make yourself get up and do it you learn to love it, though. I genuinely do feel energised for my day if I run or swim first thing, plus it boosts your metabolism, which is much needed if you have a desk job like mine. 

Apparently Nicola from Girls Aloud does 100 squats while brushing her teeth, so you could always start multitasking!
		
Click to expand...

Love this thread in feeling very motivated! I will be one of those people that look good in a cutaway jacket lol! 

I also got up an hour earlier and did 1/2 hour of basic Pilates  actually felt much more awake going in to work! 

I'm going to go to a class next week, I get your point about doing it properly. I only follow a few basic stretches so nothing to extensive but it's probably a good idea even if I just do a few weeks with an instructor.


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (8 August 2014)

Do we need an exercise motivation thread? Daily check ins?
I'm running at the moment - pony and I are qualified for the Quilty (160km ride) in 9 weeks time and I want to run at least some of it alongside him. So I am running three times a week: 1 high speed interval session, 1 tmepo run and one longer run at weekends. Up to about 6km (3 1/2 milesish) so far on the long runs. Also trying to fit in a weights session once a week. Pony is being ridden 3 times a week and we have an 80km (50 mile) ride next weekend.


----------



## holzrokz (8 August 2014)

OwnedbyJoe said:



			Do we need an exercise motivation thread? Daily check ins?
I'm running at the moment - pony and I are qualified for the Quilty (160km ride) in 9 weeks time and I want to run at least some of it alongside him. So I am running three times a week: 1 high speed interval session, 1 tmepo run and one longer run at weekends. Up to about 6km (3 1/2 milesish) so far on the long runs. Also trying to fit in a weights session once a week. Pony is being ridden 3 times a week and we have an 80km (50 mile) ride next weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I think we should have a motivation thread. I have a friend who was running one on Facebook and it was really useful, as people shared tips and their exercise routines. Good for a kick up the backside when feeling lazy! Some of you lot are machines I swear!


----------



## brighthair (8 August 2014)

I hate Pilates/yoga but occasionally force myself to do a class! Spinning is my meditation time, I also lift weights, and do pole fitness maybe twice a week which is great for core, strength and flexibility


----------



## Cragrat (9 August 2014)

Wow - you lot are very inspirational! 
I am trying hard to make sure I go to the gym 3 times a week, but now I will try to find a Pilates class as well.

What do you think of trampolining? We have a decent size trampoline the kids don't use anymore- I've heard it can be reasonable exercise, but is it any good for horse riders?

I refuse to run - terrified of getting dodgy knees. They're fine at the the moment, just want to keep them that way!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 August 2014)

I have a friend who does a lot of trampolining quite seriously but doesn't seem to have much core strength on a horse.  If it's fun and do-able though, anything would be better than nothing I'd think?


----------



## Cragrat (9 August 2014)

I was hoping it would help with my core, and save me finding a Pilates class.  Oh well, as you say, something is better than nothing! It's there and it's free, might as well use it


----------



## slumdog (9 August 2014)

I'd imagine the trampoline would be fab for cardio fitness


----------



## lme (9 August 2014)

I am old, creaky (resurfaced hip) and have a job / commute that requires me to sit for 10 to 12 hours a day but have noticed a massive improvement in my riding fitness from cutting out some of the utter crap that I was eating and spending half an hour a day doing a mixture of Pilates and functional training with weights. I do a lot of stuff that is designed to put me slightly off balance, in order to engage my core (e.g. 20 reps of maybe 3 or 4 different exercises with relatively low weights, all done standing on one leg). It looks a bit weird but it works.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (22 December 2014)

I thought I'd revive this thread and see how everyone's doing, since it is such a good topic 

I'm still doing my pilates on a Monday night, and have seen a definite improvement in my strength as some exercises are noticeably easier and we're doing more advanced exercises. 

Recently I've felt like I needed to do 'more', especially as I'm not riding as much over winter. I was considering running but I'm a bit hypermobile so my ankles and knees punish me if I try running, I wonder if a decent pair of trainers would help, but I've always been like it. Also we're a bit out of town, and there's no-where to run other than the Flitch which is a disused railway track, brilliant in the summer hours, but pitch black and creepy in winter!

So, OH and I signed up for a swimming membership, first session is tonight, I can't wait as I love swimming, just haven't done it in years! I think for all over fitness, strength and toning it's a good allrounder.

So, how everyone else doing?


----------

